# How you did AM/PM October 2013 (All)



## vijay6666 (Oct 28, 2013)

AM is OK, Transportation PM little tough.


----------



## macclenny07 (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree. PM Transportation was tough.


----------



## ofareggie (Oct 28, 2013)

As I was taking the AM Mechanical I kept thinking "I can't wait for the PM, where my expertise will shine" ...and then the PM came around (Mechanical Systems) and I was eating my words, it was more involved than I thought. That being said, the material that I wasn't prepared for, I would never have thought to prepare for, so I did the best I could. It is out of my hands now, just need to wait until December.


----------



## nicoga3000 (Oct 28, 2013)

I did PM Structural.

AM was relatively easy - I felt like maybe 3-4 questions were tough, but that's because I don't deal with that aspect of Civil.

I felt like the PM Structural was NOTHING like the sample and prep material that is available from PPI or NCEES. I don't feel like I was underprepared, though. I simply think that the sample problems and exams and such really dropped the ball in terms of getting me ready for what the PM questions were going to ask. I thought that the 6-Minute Solutions book was pushing the envelope in terms of difficulty, but even those problems were what I considered to be the "right kind of difficult." The test problems were just way out in left field I felt.

Maybe it was just me, though.


----------



## kchinger (Oct 28, 2013)

I took Power, so it was the same AM/PM stuff, no breadth. I felt like the morning I crushed. I finished about 10 AM, and went back over it and caught a couple little mistakes and was out by 10:45 or so. I feel like probably 85% if not more morning, then again, they make you feel that way by giving you all the plausible wrong answers you could arrive at.

Afternoon was decidedly different. I worked right up until time was called, and I could probably have used a little more time. They definitely saved all the hard stuff for the afternoon. I felt like I was relatively well prepared, although there was one set of questions on a particular topic (not sure if I can say which one?) (4 maybe) that I felt I wasn't at all prepared for and I couldn't find the right info in my references. There was another question that I have notes and equations on, but I left them at home because I didn't think there was any way it would be on the exam. Afternoon I maybe got 70% or something.

Some stuff you just don't learn in school, and I haven't really done any power engineering yet, mostly SCADA stuff so far, so I haven't been exposed to some of the harder, more specific stuff.

Certainly was more code than I thought there would be, but I studied it a lot and I kind of enjoy the code stuff, it's like a treasure hunt looking through the book, so I think I did fine on that part.

Should be good enough to pass, but we'll just have to wait and see. It feels like it's going to be forever.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2013)

WR &amp; E

AM was pretty easy. PM was pretty crazy. Agreed that there were topics never covered in classes. I feel like 35~37/40 in the AM and 20~25/40 in the PM.


----------



## ricochaz (Oct 28, 2013)

Civil/Construction morning was fair and went well. Pretty close to the sample problems by NCEES and 6-Min Solutions. The afternoon was difficult and has me very concerned that I may get to have the pleasure of sitting again! Uggg.... :beat:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2013)

Well how many do you think that you got correct in each?


----------



## ricochaz (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not sure but maybe 30/23


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2013)

It might be close.


----------



## johnnyusma08 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I also thought the construction afternoon was tough. I took 4 practice exams prior to the test and scored around 35/40 on each of them only taking 3 hours. For the real thing I finished just in the nick of time, completely guessed on one, which I have never had to do during any of the practice exams, and it really has me worried. I think I did fine in the morning though, which might be my saving grace. Does anybody else feel the same way? If so, it might make the next 8 weeks for me much easier.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes. I took the pm wr &amp; e. Am was cake. Feel like I got 35-37 in the morning and about 20-25 in the pm. Feel like its good enough tho


----------



## engrstructural11 (Oct 29, 2013)

nicoga3000 said:


> I did PM Structural.
> 
> AM was relatively easy - I felt like maybe 3-4 questions were tough, but that's because I don't deal with that aspect of Civil.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I took the PM Structural, as well. I thought the morning session was a cake walk. The afternoon session in my opinion was a very random array of questions that did not adequately test your ability to "design". It seemed like the intent of the afternoon session was to test your experience, that is, if you have adequate design experience you should have code familiarity and be able to locate the information required to solve some of the odd ball questions. I thought it was a poorly constructed array of questions that did not test the fundamentals of structural engineering in a large enough percentage to be honest, but I still think I easily passed.

Several times I was left scratching my head wondering why the heck they would select this particular question over any other plethora of questions that would have better tested your ability to design and apply the fundamentals.


----------



## commentforboard (Oct 29, 2013)

Water/Enviro Civil

Agreed, AM seemed pretty reasonable. Each question was straight forward. (~35/40 correct)

PM was a little more difficult. (30/40 correct)

But we'll see in about 8 weeks....


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

^ looks like you did well and you passed the exams, that's how NCEES measure examinees mostly by SURPRISE and those review courses mostly over prepare the examinees.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

For structural PM, if you're not familiar with the codes used and where to find them in the references outlined by NCEES, you will have a hard time answering them, 6 mins isn't enough to answer a question.


----------



## nicoga3000 (Oct 29, 2013)

engrstructural11 said:


> Agreed. I took the PM Structural, as well. I thought the morning session was a cake walk. The afternoon session in my opinion was a very random array of questions that did not adequately test your ability to "design". It seemed like the intent of the afternoon session was to test your experience, that is, if you have adequate design experience you should have code familiarity and be able to locate the information required to solve some of the odd ball questions. I thought it was a poorly constructed array of questions that did not test the fundamentals of structural engineering in a large enough percentage to be honest, but I still think I easily passed.
> 
> Several times I was left scratching my head wondering why the heck they would select this particular question over any other plethora of questions that would have better tested your ability to design and apply the fundamentals.




I can't say that I walked away feeling like I easily passed, but I didn't feel like I bombed it. I am POSITIVE more studying wouldn't have helped - I never once got that feeling of, "Man, I really should have studied that more." So that's good.

But I agree entirely with your last sentence - many of the problems on the PM Structural felt really out of place.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

STEEL MAN said:


> ^ looks like you did well and you passed the exams, that's how NCEES measure examinees mostly by SURPRISE and those review courses mostly over prepare the examinees.




What surprise? The exam syllabus is spelled out in plain English and there is a litany of exam type practice problems.


----------



## GTOShoota (Oct 30, 2013)

POWER - Morning felt good and confident, but PM was a different story. One topic I ignored going into too much detail while studying thinking it wouldn't make an appearance, but SURPRISE! I skipped that topic and came back to it at the end. IF, I have to retake this, I'll be investing in a book on that topic. I had a good pace in the AM and reviewed all answers with plenty of time left, but worked up until the 4:00 mark in the PM. And now I wait......


----------



## woodslegend (Oct 30, 2013)

Civil (Transportation)

AM was relatively easy...

PM was tough and I screwed up two easy questions, with my bad time management. It felt like 30/25 for AM/PM.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Oct 30, 2013)

I took civil transportation. Did the School of PE review course.

The morning was pretty straightforward. I had to make one complete guess on a construction problem and a few other educated guesses that I felt good about. For everything else, I feel like I got the right answer. Factoring in careless mistakes, my predicted score falls in a range of 31-39, with 95% confidence.

The afternoon was a bit more difficult. Despite all of my power bars, mental fatigue started to set in about hallway through the test. I had to make 3 complete guesses and maybe 4 educated guesses. There were probably some stupid mistakes that I made due to fatigue. So this one has a predicted score of 26-34, with 95% confidence.

I studied a LOT so if I didn't pass I'm going to quit engineering and apply for a job at mcdonalds.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2013)

NinjaPanther said:


> I took civil transportation. Did the School of PE review course.
> 
> The morning was pretty straightforward. I had to make one complete guess on a construction problem and a few other educated guesses that I felt good about. For everything else, I feel like I got the right answer. Factoring in careless mistakes, my predicted score falls in a range of 31-39, with 95% confidence.
> 
> ...


without discussing it, I know which construction problem you are referring to. That and about two others I am thinking that I got wrong in the morning. I feel strong in saying 35-37 in the morning. I did not take any review classes but I did study consistently 2-3 hrs a night, 4-5 nights a week for 3 months and made sure to tailor my studying AND format of my practice problems to follow the NCEES outline. I believe that helped the most.

Like everyone else, I too thought the afternoon was "out there" with some of the questions. In the end, they were all listed in the NCEES outline, but not what I was expecting if you know what I mean. I took the WR &amp; E afternoon module. my feelings are around the 20-25 range for this half with fatigue also playing a big role.

Either way, 55-62 should be a sufficient passing score.... I hope. :dunno:


----------



## NinjaPanther (Oct 30, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Either way, 55-62 should be a sufficient passing score.... I hope. :dunno:




I would think so. The cut score threads seem to confirm this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2013)

cut score = :brickwall:


----------



## ASG (Oct 30, 2013)

Power

AM - know I got a couple wrong but was feeling good.

PM - head a splode.

I don't know why they make this test so damn hard. If everybody who took this test passed the FE, it should be written so the passing rate is closer to 90% than 65%. I could rant more but what are you going to do.

But at the very least you would think there would at least be one textbook/review book that covers all the material you need to know. I took a prep class and there were at least 2 questions on this exam that weren't even in the material we went over.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2013)

NinjaPanther said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, 55-62 should be a sufficient passing score.... I hope. :dunno:
> ...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 30, 2013)

ASG said:


> Power
> 
> AM - know I got a couple wrong but was feeling good.
> 
> ...




That's like saying Underwriter Laboratories should set their safety standards so 90% of the refrigerators pass...... Is that really what you want?

I don't want them controlling the passing rates - I want them to develop a fair test, set a reasonable passing score and those that pass, pass. And those that don't, need to work harder and try again.


----------



## ASG (Oct 30, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> That's like saying Underwriter Laboratories should set their safety standards so 90% of the refrigerators pass...... Is that really what you want?
> 
> I don't want them controlling the passing rates - I want them to develop a fair test, set a reasonable passing score and those that pass, pass. And those that don't, need to work harder and try again.




I said 90% of those who pass the FE, not 90% of random people off the street. I don't think your comparison is apples to apples. You realize this test is harder to pass (at least in terms of pass rate) than the bar?

The point is what is considered a "fair test." I think being considered a "professional engineer" should be more about having relevant experience and understanding your line of work than being able to pass some test that has about 20% relevance to what I do on a regular basis. I shouldn't have to know as an MEP engineer the same thing that somebody who works for the utility company or for somebody that works for a generator or transformer manufacturer needs to know and they don't need to know what I do. For example (a simple one), in the NCEES sample test there's a question asking what material is not covered in the safety code. I've never used the safety code in my professional life and I don't plan to so why should I care what it covers? And that's not even a technical question.

IMO they should do away with the PE and be more critical of what experience people are using to say they qualify for being a professional in their field than a test that, IMO, is more concerned with you having in depth overall theoretical knowledge than being able to solve a real world problem that might come up in the field.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Oct 30, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike said:
> ...




Don't be hatin'. Cut scores are awesome and you know it.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 30, 2013)

ASG said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying Underwriter Laboratories should set their safety standards so 90% of the refrigerators pass...... Is that really what you want?
> ...


Sounds like you'd be more happy in canada - I think that's what they do. Only one exam and then an apprenticeship.........


----------



## palvarez83 (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^If they only tested how good you were at doing your job, then 99% of people would pass! That is not the point! By that rationale, if you were to switch jobs/industries, you should loose your PE license because you have not proven you are competent outside of your specific field! For the electrical PE, it is the only discipline for which they eliminated the breadth section. You have Power AM and Power PM.... no more computer or electronics questions. They have already done you a tremendous favor in that regard. What more could you ask for? They can't practically individualize a test for everyone.

Most engineers do not know everything they run into on a daily basis of the top of their head... a non-licensed, non-degreed designer can handle that. Even if you are not intimately familiar with a code, you should be able to know how to navigate it and find information using the index and reasonably be able to apply it. NCEES wasn't throwing you a curve ball. They list the NESC as one of the references on their power exam specifications. The more useful stuff out of that code is summarized in the "Power Reference Manual."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2013)

^ agreed! lusone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2013)

> IMO they should do away with the PE and be more critical of what experience people are using to say they qualify for being a professional in their field




Well that sure sounds completely objective and a 'fair test.' :deadhorse:


----------



## PSU09Vet (Oct 31, 2013)

NinjaPanther said:


> I took civil transportation. Did the School of PE review course.
> 
> The morning was pretty straightforward. I had to make one complete guess on a construction problem and a few other educated guesses that I felt good about. For everything else, I feel like I got the right answer. Factoring in careless mistakes, my predicted score falls in a range of 31-39, with 95% confidence.
> 
> ...


IMO there is a remote chance you over-studied. Every piece of advice I received was to just study NCEES materials, that the school of PE and other review courses might overload you. That being said I hope for your sake you were able to pass, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I agree with your assessment. I took Civil/Transportation. I feel like there was more emphasis on a topic I wasn't as prepared for. I guess I'll be safe and not say which topic, but it is what it is.

I feel like there's 10 questions in the morning and 10 in the afternoon where 5 were probably I didn't know my AH from my elbow and I was probably not even in the same ballpark, and 5 where probably in the ballpark but the wrong part of the field. We'll see. I feel 90% confident I answered 60 correctly overall, +/- 5.

As embarrassing as it is, I'm positive I screwed up the very first question that a college freshman could have probably gotten right but I nailed the structural related questions. A whiff on a gimme and a bullseye on something I shouldn't know as much about. I can't explain that one ... :bag:


----------



## CU07 (Oct 31, 2013)

ASG said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying Underwriter Laboratories should set their safety standards so 90% of the refrigerators pass...... Is that really what you want?
> ...




You know that the FE and the PE are designed to test different qualities, right? NCEES sets the FE cut score at what a minimally competent intern engineer should know right out of college. It tests fundamental knowledge that someone with maybe a C average in school should have, someone you might not even want to hire at your company. The PE is the exam that allows engineers to put people's health and safety on the line. I don't want 90% of those minimally competent students becoming licensed unless they have sufficient working knowledge of design principles and codes. It's possible that everyone who passes the FE may be able to pass the PE, but it shouldn't be a given. The PE is rightfully a more difficult exam.


----------



## jgusa (Oct 31, 2013)

ME - HVAC/R

Felt like the morning went pretty well, but the afternoon was a different story.

Now we wait.


----------



## NinjaPanther (Oct 31, 2013)

PSU09Vet said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> > I took civil transportation. Did the School of PE review course.
> ...


Now you've got me worried. I had never even considered the possibility of overstudying. :O


----------



## engrstructural11 (Oct 31, 2013)

PSU09Vet said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> > I took civil transportation. Did the School of PE review course.
> ...


I'm not so sure it is possible to "overstudy", at least not for me. You could make the argument that your breadth of studied material is too large and you are focusing on materials that most likely wouldn't be covered on the exam and are sacrificing studying more intensely items that will likely be on the test, to that I would agree. I wish I would have studied the codes longer than I did although I still was able to find most things. The key on some problems are understanding the caveats or exceptions in codes in certain sections. It really sucks to try to learn something during the test.

Along the same lines though, with some of the "out of left field" questions that the afternoon Structural contained, I'm not so sure any topic is out of bounds. Generally speaking for studying, more emphasis should be put on studying the codes that will be referenced on the test, versus doing problem after problem in the ppi manual. For design, I would focus on a more broad based approach of knowing how to do a wide range of basic types of problems focusing on the easy to intermediate difficulty. Skip the difficult ones, as you most likely will not be tested on those, as they take too long on the test.


----------



## PSU09Vet (Oct 31, 2013)

NinjaPanther said:


> PSU09Vet said:
> 
> 
> > NinjaPanther said:
> ...


I really wouldn't worry about it. As long as you feel good about the sections of your references and you were capable of opening up the right part and use the right equation(s), you'll be fine. I just know I personally would have been overwhelmed if I'd taken classes and ordered extra books and etc.

We all just have to think positive! :waiting:


----------



## engrstructural11 (Oct 31, 2013)

For example, and I am not saying whether this was or wasn't on the test, but if you were asked to design per NDS the allowable bending stress of a dimensional lumber piece, if you aren't familiar with the code adjustment factors, (i.e, Shape factor, load duration factor, repetitive member factor, etc.), you can guarantee that some of the multiply choice answers will be with those factors excluded (or included). You will think you got it right simply by obtaining an answer listed because you didn't know there was a factor you needed to multiply it by to get to the true answer. Gotta know the codes WELL.


----------



## ASG (Oct 31, 2013)

palvarez83 said:


> ^^^If they only tested how good you were at doing your job, then 99% of people would pass! That is not the point! By that rationale, if you were to switch jobs/industries, you should loose your PE license because you have not proven you are competent outside of your specific field! For the electrical PE, it is the only discipline for which they eliminated the breadth section. You have Power AM and Power PM.... no more computer or electronics questions. They have already done you a tremendous favor in that regard. What more could you ask for? They can't practically individualize a test for everyone.
> 
> Most engineers do not know everything they run into on a daily basis of the top of their head... a non-licensed, non-degreed designer can handle that. Even if you are not intimately familiar with a code, you should be able to know how to navigate it and find information using the index and reasonably be able to apply it. NCEES wasn't throwing you a curve ball. They list the NESC as one of the references on their power exam specifications. The more useful stuff out of that code is summarized in the "Power Reference Manual."


Of course if you switch industries, you should lose your license. You are no longer an experienced professional in the field you got your experience in. If it was just about knowing the material, they would have you take the exam straight out of college. They can't individualize the test for everyone but they can individualize it for every field that actually uses the license to, you know, sign things as an engineer.

No, I didn't think the NESC was one of the 2 curveball questions I got. I would say what I thought those questions were but I think I'm not alllowed to even mention concepts of material that was on the exam.

BTW, I wish I had computer or electronics questions. That is what I knew well in college so may be it would be more like riding a bicycle than trying to learn all new infomation over the course of a few night classes (I don't learn crap by reading a book).


----------



## kchinger (Oct 31, 2013)

If you know electronics better than power maybe you should have taken the electronics PE exam instead of power.


----------



## palvarez83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know what specialized field of MEP you may work in, but every field has its overlaps. The state has already decided you are qualified to take the Electrical engineering PE exam based off of your experience. If you know electronics or computer better take those, you will still be an EE PE when you pass. Your certificate won't say electronics, power, or computer. Just a fact we all have to accept.

Be glad you aren't taking the Civil PE... especially in CA. Now there is a blunder of different topics people have to know.


----------



## ASG (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't feel right taking the computer exam if I'm now a power designer. If my score is outright awful though, I'm going to switch the the FPE next time.


----------



## PSU09Vet (Oct 31, 2013)

ASG said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^If they only tested how good you were at doing your job, then 99% of people would pass! That is not the point! By that rationale, if you were to switch jobs/industries, you should loose your PE license because you have not proven you are competent outside of your specific field! For the electrical PE, it is the only discipline for which they eliminated the breadth section. You have Power AM and Power PM.... no more computer or electronics questions. They have already done you a tremendous favor in that regard. What more could you ask for? They can't practically individualize a test for everyone.
> ...




There may be a situation where I work that, let's say, someone with a Nuclear PE is in a PM role where one would expect a Chemical PE to be, if both PEs exist. My point is there are occasions where someone switches industries which completely have nothing in common. And I agree with *this*, to be honest. Yet it still happens. Until states or the government make PEs industry-specific, a PE is a PE. But I just dragged us off-topic.


----------



## ThoroughPM (Oct 31, 2013)

Civil AM was okay. PM was harder, took the construcion depth. Definately some tough problems, one that was not within the recommended reference material really ticked me off.

The wait is the worst part.


----------



## palvarez83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I took Civil... Construction depth. Like most others are reporting AM seemed like a breeze and got your confidence up. Then the PM came and you are like... wtf? Some of those were really time consuming and found myself bubbling at random for a few of them at the 1 minute warning. I think I will be around the cutscore, just don't know what side of the fence!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2013)

ThoroughPM said:


> Civil AM was okay. PM was harder, took the construcion depth. Definately some tough problems, one that was not within the recommended reference material really ticked me off.
> 
> The wait is the worst part.




Recommended doesn't necessarily mean all inclusive.


----------



## iwire (Nov 2, 2013)

I felt good in the AM but the PM is brutal in EE power. I don't know. But regardless, I think I will start studying again around Mid December if the results is not out yet...I was planning that on FE last year but the results came out like 2 weeks before i am planning to start


----------



## daxx1313 (Nov 4, 2013)

NJmike said:


> WR &amp; E
> 
> AM was pretty easy. PM was pretty crazy. Agreed that there were topics never covered in classes. I feel like 35~37/40 in the AM and 20~25/40 in the PM.




WR &amp; E here too

I feel the exact same way. When eating lunch I was thinking "I'm gonna kill the PM if it's like the AM" and it wasn't.

I was talking with a friend who took the test the same time I did and there's one problem I know I got wrong. With that said, I feel like I got 35 in the AM and pretty darn sure I got 22 right in the PM. About 8 of the remainder were 50/50 responses so I might get another 2 points, but yeesh... there were at least 6 I had to flat out guess on. I felt like I was giving up a piece of my soul, because I studied like a madman for months. Also, the most recent practice exam wasn't even close to what was on the PM.

now, the wait...


----------



## floridamose (Nov 4, 2013)

EE Power AM session was great. Afternoon was a COMPLETE nightmare. I felt like I was blown out of the water on the PM session. Hopefully the mind games are getting the better of me, and I actually did better than I think. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

My AM/PM experience last month was prety good..

Grabbed a Gatorade, a taquito and a bag of chips, and hit the men's room as long as I was stopped anyway.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Packman (Nov 7, 2013)

3rd time taking Civil/Construction

I crushed the AM exam. 38-39/40

the afternoon was very different then previous times i thought. I striaght up guess on 3 or 4 and wasnt sure about 5 or 6 others. ~25/40

Of course i felt very confident after the exam. As the days go on i begin to second guess decisions. Who knows.


----------



## ThoroughPM (Nov 7, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> ThoroughPM said:
> 
> 
> > Civil AM was okay. PM was harder, took the construcion depth. Definately some tough problems, one that was not within the recommended reference material really ticked me off.
> ...


I know, but still was frustrating. Obviously I can't specifically describe it, but it was more of a trivia question than theory. Life goes on.


----------



## xalisono (Nov 9, 2013)

Mechanical - Mechanical Systems &amp; Materials PM

Thought I'd reply with my two cents since it's been making me feel a little less anxious reading what others thought about the exam.

I felt good about the morning. Most questions were extremely straight forward, but I realized after that I had made a few silly mistakes that may have cost me a few questions. I think maybe anywhere from 32-36 out of 40 in the morning.

After was a different story. I studied pretty well but there were several that I just flat out didn't know how to do and others that I had an idea about but wasn't anywhere confident. Plus I don't think I took the exam the wisest way; I spent a few minutes too long on problems I was struggling with, moreso because I had this stupid pride that told me I knew how to do it I just needed one more minute, which turned into 4 more minutes... So at the end, I had 5 minutes left and 7 I hadn't even attempted. I know that if I take the test for a second time in April I wouldn't make that same mistake!

Now we wait.


----------



## PSU09Vet (Nov 11, 2013)

ThoroughPM said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ThoroughPM said:
> ...




i noticed one in the Civil AM section and one in the Transportation PM session that were the same way. Basically not an answer you can find in a reference book or manual, but it tests whether you understand the concept. To me, they seemed designed to test whether you comprehend the theory more than try to calculate this or that. Frustrating especially if you don't know much about it because you don't deal with it on a regular basis.

iiwii I guess ...


----------



## PSU09Vet (Nov 11, 2013)

Packman said:


> 3rd time taking Civil/Construction
> 
> I crushed the AM exam. 38-39/40
> 
> ...




Good god, man, good luck! Odds are stacked against you ...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2013)

Packman said:


> 3rd time taking Civil/Construction
> 
> I crushed the AM exam. 38-39/40
> 
> ...


I hear you. Third time here too. I felt the same exact thing way. I took the wr&amp;e Pm session. I felt 37/40 in the am. Much different in the Pm. Much more difficult. I felt like between 20-25 /40. I felt beat up but satisfied with my efforts mainly because of the morning and about half of the afternoon. I still think that I may have gotten it this time but it could be close. All depends on the true morning numbers. Good luck packman.


----------



## ecruz010 (Nov 12, 2013)

The construction PM was full of really odd/random questions at least in my opinion...


----------



## yourmom46 (Nov 15, 2013)

ofareggie said:


> As I was taking the AM Mechanical I kept thinking "I can't wait for the PM, where my expertise will shine" ...and then the PM came around (Mechanical Systems) and I was eating my words, it was more involved than I thought. That being said, the material that I wasn't prepared for, I would never have thought to prepare for, so I did the best I could. It is out of my hands now, just need to wait until December.


Took the same. The first couple problems of the PM I couldn't get an answer and started getting worried. Then I finally got on track. When I came back to them later I was able to find my little mistake. Overall most of the PM problems I felt I got the right answer. I"d say about 2 or 3 I had to take an educated guess. I'm hopeful but still nervous.


----------



## FLH20 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum. I took the test in Florida for the first time October, Civil (WR&amp;E). I may be the only person that thinks they did better in the PM. A few friends told me the morning was easy, and from what I've read here everyone seems to confirm this, but for whatever reason I seemed to struggle through several of the construction and structural questions. I should've studied harder on these topics but I think I did decent enough on the rest of the AM to not be in bad shape.

The PM I felt more at ease with the material. Probably cause I prepped like crazy with water and enviro problems. It was more grueling and more work than the AM, but for whatever reason I prefer the grinding math problems over some of the more conceptual stuff and word problems. I had to guess on about 5-6 questions, the rest I feel pretty good about.

After running through the test in my head at least 100 times the past 5 weeks, I estimate 25-28 correct in the AM and 30-32 correct in the PM.

We'll see if I make the cut. Getting very anxious!


----------



## iwire (Dec 4, 2013)

I am really scared as days goes by...My hope is my AM can carry me through this. If I can get about 36/40 in the AM and 25/40....I hope I passed it...61/80 - 77%....do they curve it? I really hope they curve it and I made it....

I just need to skip this forum until the results come out...i can't even focus on work


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 5, 2013)

The AM was pretty straight forward. Maybe a tad harder than I was expecting but still manageable. I took Construction in the afternoon. I thought it was way harder than the NCEES example exams. Even the easiest problems weren't straight forward and it seemed like every question came with a twist. I'm hoping I did well enough in the morning that I pass as long as I did "ok" in the afternoon. I will say that I don't think studying more would have helped me in the afternoon. Some of the questions were so random I don't think I could find many like them even if I had a month to try.


----------



## jgusa (Dec 5, 2013)

I just received an email from NCEES that my results were posted online.....I PASSED!!


----------



## kchinger (Dec 5, 2013)

kchinger said:


> I took Power, so it was the same AM/PM stuff, no breadth. I felt like the morning I crushed. I finished about 10 AM, and went back over it and caught a couple little mistakes and was out by 10:45 or so. I feel like probably 85% if not more morning, then again, they make you feel that way by giving you all the plausible wrong answers you could arrive at.
> 
> Afternoon was decidedly different. I worked right up until time was called, and I could probably have used a little more time. They definitely saved all the hard stuff for the afternoon. I felt like I was relatively well prepared, although there was one set of questions on a particular topic (not sure if I can say which one?) (4 maybe) that I felt I wasn't at all prepared for and I couldn't find the right info in my references. There was another question that I have notes and equations on, but I left them at home because I didn't think there was any way it would be on the exam. Afternoon I maybe got 70% or something.
> 
> ...




Yep, it was good enough. Glad to be done with that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

Really frustrating to see all of these early states release the scores and to not know. I guess it could be worse. I could live in PA


----------



## PSU09Vet (Dec 6, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Really frustrating to see all of these early states release the scores and to not know. I guess it could be worse. I could live in PA




Touche.

It's really depressing watching the map fill up. Like being the last kid picked for a game in gym class...


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 6, 2013)

Honestly, from what I've read here I would be happy to know by christmas.


----------



## PSU09Vet (Dec 6, 2013)

Distant Thunder said:


> Honestly, from what I've read here I would be happy to know by christmas.




Yup. Was it you who just posted about the board meeting January 8th? Whoever it was, I replied to it. If they wait to release pass/fail until after that meeting, that's garbage.


----------

